# incra master lift 11 in bench dog cast iron router table



## ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

I have a bench dog cast router wing on my unisaw.I havn't been real happy with the router plate insert. it sits a small bit proud on one corner no mater how i adjust the set screws. there has been a few post about this concern posted before. love the table but the plate sucks, not to mention the plastic ring also sits proud. the router table is not warped as some have stated. my question is i'm thinking of purchasing the incra master lift for my router table and just chucking this router plate concern.. those who own this lift on a bench dog table how does it fit?? it doesn't appear to have the corners drilled for screwing to the cast router table..just set screws. one more thing i noticed about this router plate,,, if they had drilled all four corners in the table and plate this could have been a better fix. i thought about doing this to the other 2 corners in the plate and counter sinking the holes but theres only a small lip under the 2 corners that are not drilled. some have stated on this forumn they have bowed their plate to fit properly. I have more money in this bench dog router wing than i have in my used unisaw.


----------



## uptoolateman (Mar 17, 2018)

I have the Incra lift in my Benchdog router extension wing. I believe you have to order the Rockler version of the lift since the plate size is different on the Benchdog vs other router tables. The Rockler version has the 2 countesrunk mounting holes that line up with the Benchdog. I like the magnetic reducing rings and ordered additional sizes from Incra and they can be leveled to the plate surface. If I over tighten the 2 mounting screws it will bow the plate slightly but it hasn't been enough to affect anything I have run through it.


----------

